# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/22/17



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope everyone is staying dry and warm....spring is only about 50 days away.

So let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures, as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2017)

In came this week were some Torrington 8 pedals and a couple pair of ball end grips. Thanks Dave K and Ride a Higgins.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

In the mail the past week and a half, added to the collection-- AND my finally found correct fender for the B10e after an almost 2 year search--thanks redline1968 (Mark)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Got a couple of ding-a-lings this week--saving my pennies for MLC/AA! V/r Shawn


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 22, 2017)

First time post Deer Camp 30 plus acres in West Virginia given to me by my father


----------



## tech549 (Jan 22, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> First time post Deer Camp 30 plus acres in West Virginia given to me by my father
> 
> View attachment 412947
> 
> ...



 wow nice little get away!!


----------



## tech549 (Jan 22, 2017)

keep finding these original paint complete womans bikes just can not say no!


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2017)

Waiting for the big show next weekend but always out lookin for old stuff.......


----------



## XBPete (Jan 22, 2017)

Got some goodies, thanks to Reed @Underground Bicycle Shop for the Torrington stem and PNA for the Pedals and ND D hub for my moto and got a decent Superbe saddle for my  1917 Truss Arch Mead


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2017)

Some seats and a chain guard arrived at the ranch this week


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 22, 2017)

S

 "The brightest light that ever came down the Pike"!   I just found this at the antique Native American and Western art & artifacts show: High Noon in Mesa, Arizona.  It's the only TOC lamp I own with the original box. What is really cool are the extra parts in the box.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 413083 SView attachment 413082 "The brightest light that ever came down the Pike"!   I just found this at the antique Native American and Western art & artifacts show: High Noon in Mesa, Arizona.  It's the only TOC lamp I own with the original box. What is really cool is the extra parts in the box.




Now that's NOS! Nice find Brant. V/r Shawn


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 22, 2017)

Received in the mail this week the old plywood and clamps off the prewar delivery Basket I received early this month for my CCM 1931 delivery build







 

Thanks Greg


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 22, 2017)

Can't start a cold weekend without a couple of long sleeves shirts....and a nice little grab bag..




Then I got a few hubs for some special projects....8 speed drum brake, 2 front drum brake, and a 5 speed coaster....




Then the last thing. I wanted a handlebar mount for my GoPro that I could spin around 360 deg. Not easy. It took 5 different pieces from 3 different companies.


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

vincev said:


> Waiting for the big show next weekend but always out lookin for old stuff.......View attachment 413049 View attachment 413050




I remember my younger brother having those blinker code lights as a kid.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jan 22, 2017)

Picked these up this week, thank you again @cds2323  The men's has the Pirate badge and the ladies is a Cadillac.  These two are the first buy of 2017 and the Western Flyer is the last buy of 2016 and they are back together.  Also he included this Rollfast spoke wrench.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 22, 2017)

Found couple cool treasures today.
Torrington Spoke-master cabinet
Torrington spoke box (empty)
Two Detroit bike license plates 1943 & 1947


----------



## petritl (Jan 22, 2017)

7-Eleven book
Suntour rear derailler
My wife found this 1988 Peugeot with Shimano 105 groupset ... with a funky Biopace (elliptical) crankset.


----------



## reeducado2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

I found this important original part for my bike: Swing Bike original handlebar stem.

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 22, 2017)

tech549 said:


> wow nice little get away!!



Thanks a lot been doing that just thing for the last 25 yrs


----------



## morton (Jan 22, 2017)

Bad day at the flea market was a good day.

Saturday was nasty, foggy and damp but decided to try the local flea market anyway.  Got there and only 4 people set up to sell.  Rats!  Turned out to be quality not quantity.

1. Nice Raleigh in my size complete with Brooks, pump, and “winged” kickstand. Little rough around the edges but will make a nice rider. Little rusty, looks like it sat outside for awhile.

2. Brand new Badger 150 air brush kit and Testors air brush compressor

3. Nice Marx train set item in great condition.

4. Stopped at the LBS on the way home and got the bell…..some discount!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 22, 2017)

CCM spoke cabinet


NOS Roto rear derailleur


Rollfast, VAR, etc.

 



Pretty cool Stylophone keyboard. Sounds wonderfully horrible...


...If it's good enough for the late great one...


----------



## None (Jan 22, 2017)

I gotta stop!  But I can't help it... !


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, very nice. Love the JCH bikes. Nice clean example. They are a great ride. Congrats.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I gotta stop!  But I can't help it... !
> 
> View attachment 413480
> 
> ...




I took a pic one time going downhill as fast as I could on my Robin--hit 26 MPH but the wobble in the front rim became a little unnerving at that speed! V/r Shawn


----------



## None (Jan 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> Wow, very nice. Love the JCH bikes. Nice clean example. They are a great ride. Congrats.




Thanks @stoney. Such a beautiful, well kept bicycle. I was so excited to be able to ride it this weekend.


----------



## None (Jan 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I took a pic one time going downhill as fast as I could on my Robin--hit 26 MPH but the wobble in the front rim became a little unnerving at that speed! V/r Shawn




Holy smokes! This bicycle is heeeavy! I can't imagine hitting that speed. Gotta try it at least once though...right?


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 22, 2017)

Picked This 50's Era Elite Battery Powered      NOS Light Just finished detailing it.


 


 


 
I good friend donated it it my way for a Bicycle Build  getting close to completion.Thanks Joe


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 22, 2017)

gtflyte said:


> Picked This 50's Era Elite Battery Powered      NOS Light Just finished detailing it.
> View attachment 413497
> View attachment 413498
> View attachment 413499
> ...




My pleasure, GT. Looks right.
Now clean up the spoke cabinet and post it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Holy smokes! This bicycle is heeeavy! I can't imagine hitting that speed. Gotta try it at least once though...right?



Just remember--not all pain is gain! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Holy smokes! This bicycle is heeeavy! I can't imagine hitting that speed. Gotta try it at least once though...right?




Yeah I swear those are the heaviest ballooners ever made. Sweet ride!


----------



## Barto (Jan 22, 2017)

Got this Bastas Automatic lock from a fellow Caber, great working condition ...this is so cool...love the look and feel!  Anyone know anything about  it?

Bart


----------



## None (Jan 22, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah I swear those are the heaviest ballooners ever made. Sweet ride!



Haha I was surprised! Thanks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I gotta stop!  But I can't help it... !
> 
> View attachment 413480
> 
> ...




Nice! I had a '57 almost identical.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2017)

It was 62 on Saturday so I took a 25 mile ride up to the lake and shared a pitcher with some friends. When I got home I doped up the Brooks with some leather protectant. Then I was feeling ambitious so I organized and cleaned off my work bench.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr




Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr




Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 23, 2017)

So, not bike related, cept, potentially good place to age an old bike in mint condition [grin]

6 months in the undertaking (including gathering all the materials needed, left overs by privet parties on C/L.  is nearly finished after 3 months on weekends, or one week end day, some hours during the week days. Or dam close to a total of 3 whole weeks of 40 hours per..

On a 37 year old slab that required  extensive crack repair and needed drainage , Florida dirt is sand! and sand just loves to hollow out exposed concrete slabs and crack em. .  (hope it stays there now but odds are only 50%)

Anyways, finally, just 2-3 more days, 8 hours per, I can have my dam deck back!  (explanation/disclaimer: "Dam deck" Had I a single clue it would take so much time and effort, I would have just scrubbed of the fricken algae that haunts it eternally, etched the concrete with acid,  and painted the dam thing, Seriously! As, I really scored on the travertine tile by piecing lots together until I obtained the whole 850 sq ft. for about $750, but between the labor $$ for a helper and all the rest of stuff, GEEZ! in my next life, cheap A roller painted deck, even if required once a year? I'm doing that! [grin]  ) And just incase you don't know what I have recently learned as to another time sensitive costly part.  It's a French pattern Travertine, which is triple duty laying out and cutting verses square or rectangle..


----------



## Kstone (Jan 23, 2017)

awwwwwhhh yissss


----------



## 38Bike (Jan 23, 2017)

Picked up Saturday night at local auction.  Wrong back rim.


----------



## stoney (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> So, not bike related, cept, potentially good place to age an old bike in mint condition [grin]
> 
> 6 months in the undertaking (including gathering all the materials needed, left overs by privet parties on C/L.  is nearly finished after 3 months on weekends, or one week end day, some hours during the week days. Or dam close to a total of 3 whole weeks of 40 hours per..
> 
> ...




WOAAAAH, that's a hell of a "picked this up this week"


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 23, 2017)

38Bike said:


> Picked up Saturday night at local auction.  Wrong back rim.View attachment 413652



Nice!  Twin 40, you just need the rack now


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2017)

Picked up a small match case with a bicycle theme, probably from the late 1800's which I thought was a tube repair kit but after researching "wax vestas" I figured it out.
Also, found a grrrreat carved lion chair to match up my carved desk (and bookcase I posted a few weeks back).
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party but I got 2 more pieces of the puzzle this week. 







Before and after pics of the EA tail light


----------



## blickster068 (Jul 7, 2018)

Any possibility you still have the two Detroit bicycle plates, and if so........might they be for sale?  I collect Michigan bicycle plates.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 7, 2018)

blickster068 said:


> Any possibility you still have the two Detroit bicycle plates, and if so........might they be for sale?  I collect Michigan bicycle plates.



@blickster068 Not sure who you are asking, the best way is to start a "Private Conversation" with whomever you are asking.


----------

